# installing msdos 6.22 from cdrom



## chazzm (May 6, 2011)

Hello all, I have an older toshiba laptop I want to wipe and install dos 6.22 on and then win 3.11 specifically for older games etc.... such as Phantasmagorea, I have the dos and windows files but on a cd no disk 1,2 etc... Is there an easy way to install these from a cd or how would I be able to?Im thinking maybe a dos boot cd with cdrom support, copy all of the dos files onto C:\ then type install/setup??? would this work? The laptop currently has win98 on it, but there are all kinds of problems trying to install and run older games.... and a dosbox just isnt the same....


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Have you tried running windows 98 in DOS mode?
1. Click Start
2. Click Shutdown
3. Choose the option to restart the computer into a MS-DOS prompt.
If you are unable to get into Windows 95 or Windows 98 to get into a MS-DOS prompt, follow the below instructions (Windows ME does not have this option).
1. Reboot the computer
2. As the computer is booting, press the F8 key when you hear a beep or when you see "Starting Windows 95" or "Starting Windows 98." Windows 98 users sometimes may find it easier to press and hold the left CTRL key as the computer is booting.

You will need to have dos mode drivers loaded for CDROM and sound if you are going to use those.


----------



## chazzm (May 6, 2011)

You know I should have thought of that! I will give her a try and post results!h thank you for your reply! much appreciated


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There's also DOSBox, 4NT (which I use in 7), DOSEMU, or some other emulator.

Also: How to Run an Older Program in Windows XP and Vista


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

To answer the question, yes, you can install DOS 6 from a bootable CD. The CD has to be DOS 6 bootable, of course. Copy all of the DOS 6 installation floppies to a folder on your hard disk. Do the same with the Win311 files to another folder. Burn those folders to a DOS 6 bootable CD. From the DOS prompt, log to the respective folders to run the setups.

If you have a floppy drive in the intended system, you don't even have to make a bootable CD. Just boot with a bootable floppy, copy all of the DOS 6 installation floppies to a folder on the hard disk. If you encounter a message warning you that a file is about to be overwritten, allow it to Overwrite All as it is simply the same file on another disk and you need only one copy in the installation folder. Log to that folder and run the setup. Repeat the process for Windows 3.11.

Back in the days of DOS, I used to keep those folders on my hard disk because it made the installations of Windows or DOS complete in seconds.


----------

